# Front door hard plastic piece cracked



## Gingermanrx (May 29, 2013)

I have an aluminum sill and steel door that is in good shape, but the hard plastic piece over the aluminum sill that the door sweep connects with is cracked. I have never noticed any moisture issues in the house. Is it possible to replace the piece of plastic - I notice there are two screws it look like holding it down a few inches from either side of door frame.

Seems like a shame to have to either replace the whole aluminum threshold or entire door for a small strip of hard plastic. The crack is currently covered with some white vinyl tape.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

In all likelihood, you cannot just replace that threshold. They are typically one unit and affixed to the jambs of the door via nails and screws from the underside.

You may be able to purchase a replacement plastic strip as it probably just clips over the extruded aluminum piece.

Do you know the manufacturer of the door?


----------



## Gingermanrx (May 29, 2013)

Nope, I am not sure who the manufacturer of the door is. I know the house has peter kohler windows so I am not sure if they would have used the same brand entrance system or not.

Should I be concerned about water coming in, or is this mostly just a cosmetic thing?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Its more cosmetic and for air tightness.


----------

